# كورس انبي كامل للعمل بالبترول



## shadymagdy (21 أغسطس 2010)

http://www.filesonic.com/file/17377589/enppi.rar


----------



## محمد الاكرم (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
وفقك الله


----------



## shadymagdy (22 أغسطس 2010)

العفو


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ولكن الرابط لا يعمل ارجو ارسال الملف لي علي الايميل لاني بحاجة ضروري له وجزاك الله خير 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ممنوع وضع الاميلات


----------



## laith_80 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## AHMED LOTFY HABIB (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم لو سمحت الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (20 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## bakker (22 مايو 2011)

This file was deleted


----------



## SeNiOrZiMo (27 مايو 2011)

Deleted plez reload it ASAP


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (29 مايو 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## saher_3lmooj (30 مايو 2011)

ثااااااااااانكس


----------



## اسامه حامد (13 يونيو 2011)

ارجو من السادة المهندسين عند وضع روابط التأكد من صلاحيتها اولا 
لان اغلب روابط التحميل على المنتدى لا تعمل 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## DrClick (20 يونيو 2011)

This file was deleted


----------



## علي قاسم2011 (29 يونيو 2011)

مشششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككوووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------

